# Marketing and Advertising jobs for foreigners?



## psgallag (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to Thailand so I thought I would reach out. I have just completed my MBA in Australia, but am originally from the United States. I have 3 years of marketing experience and have relocated to Bangkok to find work in marketing and advertising.

I wanted to know how open foreign/thai companies are to hiring foreign workers for their positions? How hard it would be to get a work permit? Any other advice on how to go about obtaining a position would be very helpful

Patrick


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

With what type of visa did you enter Thailand? You are going to need to be on a 'B' visa.

Companies are willing to hire foreigners, however the easier you make it for them to hire you the better your chances are.


----------



## psgallag (Apr 15, 2010)

I entered visa on a multiple-entry non-immigrant "o" visa for 90 days. How hard, will it be to switch to a b visa and what documents do I need to show?

I have been mainly looking at jobsdb, jobstreet and the bangkok post for jobs at the moment


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

Non o, do you have a Thai spouse? If you do Thai immigration will usually allow a work permit on that visa ( though not always).


----------



## psgallag (Apr 15, 2010)

I do not have a thai spouse. But my dad has been here on a retirement visa for the past four years..For a b visa, do you need an employer or could I get by since I am doing some project-based independent consulting for foreign companies in Asia Pacific?

Any other options to help make the process easier to get employment? Also, is it possible to get an o visa extended to 1 year?


----------

